# CA glue in woodturning



## Arabianwoodworker (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi guys, can I use ca glue to glue segments of a ring.Is it strong enough for woodturning?same question also for hide glue.thanks


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Arabianwoodworker said:


> Hi guys, can I use ca glue to glue segments of a ring.Is it strong enough for woodturning?same question also for hide glue.thanks


Why would you want to use CA glue for that? I would think it would work but unsure someone here can tell you. 
I'm not sure what you mean by hide glue. Is that like regular construction adhesive?
Why not use regular yellow wood glue?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've heard that CA glue will eventually fail, always; but it takes like 10 years. I'd use regular woodworking glue.


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Titebond II is my glue of choice for segmented turning, has a little bit more of a working period before it sets up, but is very firm when it does set up. I think that CA glue, while it would hold alright for the turning, wouldn't give you that additional alignment time that a wood glue provides.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

ditto on the titebond 11. Ca glue is brittle so a catch of any kind can blow up the vessel. CA glue doesn't move with the wood so joints can fail if you haven't paid close attention to how you glue the wood together and align the grain.
Yellow woodworkers glue is what most segmented woodturners use. It has some slight movement. On long grain to long grain joints it's stronger than the wood. And, it's much less expensive than CA. CA glues only real quality is that it's fast, but fast doesn't mean the best.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I wish I could remember where I read this, but I saw an article that said CA has poor resistance against shearing forces compared with its longitudinal strength. It can hold stuff together well, but if one piece twists with respect to the other ... not so much.


----------



## Arabianwoodworker (Oct 27, 2010)

Arabianwoodworker said:


> Hi guys, can I use ca glue to glue segments of a ring.Is it strong enough for woodturning?same question also for hide glue.thanks


Thanks everybody for your advices .


----------



## okiebugg (Dec 6, 2010)

*Layman's terms*



duncsuss said:


> I wish I could remember where I read this, but I saw an article that said CA has poor resistance against shearing forces compared with its longitudinal strength. It can hold stuff together well, but if one piece twists with respect to the other ... not so much.


My .02

You can take a hockey puck and glue it to the floor with super glue(CA) and with a chain or other pulling device and try to pull it loose from the floor....You can't.

Same hockey puck glued to the floor....kick it sideways (lateral shear) and it will break loose. Gluing a segmented bowl is fraught with risk. First, catch a tool and it could come apart. If you are so lucky as to get it finished, don't drop it on the floor for the same reason..... it will probably come apart. I'm speaking from many years of experience in dabbling with CA since it started showing up in the 80's:excl:


----------

